# Sweden I - Trollhättan Falls



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

This is the first set of photos from my recent holiday in Sweden.

The Göte Alv (River) in Trollhättan is fed from Lake Vänern and is dammed to feed two hydro-electric power stations and also the Trollhätte Canal.

Every Saturday (several days a week during the summer) they open the dams for the tourists.

300,000 litres per *second* - sit down in the gorge and it would shift the blackheads from your neck :doublesho

The photos are taken from a bridge that spans the gorge.






















































































































This is taken from the other side of the bridge as the water flows off towards Göteborg (Gothenburg)









The bridge I took the photos from - I was not happy up there


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

love it


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Cool and nice pic's............:thumb:


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

cool.


----------



## mikey_abz (Jun 18, 2009)

thats pretty cool


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a lot of water!! 
Nice piccies; how were your ears after that display then?

Gary


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Mark was not alone - ten of us went to Sweden. 

Amongst some great finds was Lacko Slott (Lacko Castle) sitting on the edge of the largest lake in Sweden. Mark went canoeing - too much Bear Grylles on TV methinks :lol: , while others went for a stroll.










Sunset caught on a mobile phone camera - view from the back of the holiday home










A certain Parish.... Caption competition?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Naranto said:


> Amongst some great finds was Lacko Slott (Lacko Castle) sitting on the edge of the largest lake in Sweden.


Ahem - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123172



Naranto said:


> A certain Parish.... Caption competition?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Välkommen til Sverige 

Bret


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> Välkommen til Sverige
> 
> Bret


Tack :wave:

Wish I was still there, but sadly back home now


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

That looks amazing! Hoping to go to Sweden next month :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Jochen said:


> That looks amazing! Hoping to go to Sweden next month :thumb:


Hehe - I'm going to Belgium in August. Well, passing through en route from Dunkerque to Holland but hoping to having time to look around Bruges on the way back :thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Hehe, coincidence 

Never been to Brugge myself but they say it's beautyfull :thumb:
And easy on the beers


----------

